# Coppie felici



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

*Questioni d'amore*

*di Gianna Schelotto*

*CristyMercoledì, 24 Settembre 2008 *

_*A daniela senior - Le coppie felici* Ciao Daniela,_
_scrivo poco ma leggo spesso questo Forum perché la Dott. dà risposte che fanno bene all'anima. _
_Oggi voglio alzare una manina qui dentro per dirti: presente._
_Ti rispondo da sola, lui non scriverebbe mai qui, però io posso garantire per lui: la nostra coppia "felice" tiene da 13 anni+ 3 di morosamento, abbiamo due figli meravigliosi ed io tanta voglia di un terzo. _
_Cosa ci tiene insieme? Me lo sono chiesto proprio la settimana scorsa quando, in preda ad un mio attacco di sconforto, ripensavo a quando lo stavo sposando 13 anni prima. _
_Si avvicinava il nostro anniversario ed ero un po' in paranoia: volevo proprio questa vita? Volevo proprio lui?_
_A volte mi sento un po' incompresa, lui sempre così maledettamente pratico ed ottimista, io introspettiva, lunatica, i bambini che ti prosciugano, nel corpo e nella mente..._
_Per adesso ti posso ancora dire che dopo le mie lune è sempre tornato il sereno..e che sì, mi sento parte di una coppia felice._
_Ci tiene insieme la voglia di stare insieme. Banale come spiegazione. Ma è così. _
_Lui ha voglia di tornare a casa la sera ed avere un sorriso, una cena decente, un film dopo cena da guardare insieme se i bambini vanno a letto presto, ed io riesco ancora a ridere con lui._
_Quando non riuscirà più a farmi ridere, solo allora potrò dire che non lo amo più._
_Con la sua cialtroneria, il suo ordine macchiavellico tutto suo perché in casa comunque i calzini puzzolenti buttati in giro li raccatto io, con quella vecchia polo rossa sotto il maglioncino azzurrino che voleva indossare questa mattina (è pure daltonico) riesco a rispondermi e a dirmi ancora che così com'è me lo tengo. Stretto anche. E mi scopro felice e fortunata._
_Perché mi trova ancora attraente e me lo dice._
_Perchè recentemente è riuscito pure a dirmi che mi ama, come fanno i bambini quando ti raccontano una mezza bugia, cosa che non riusciva a fare neppure da morosi._
_Perchè con i conti in rosso, un mutuo ventennale ed i soldi sempre contati abbiamo ancora voglia di programmare viaggi futuri e tante cose da fare con i bambini o da soli, voglia di vederli crescere e di vivere con loro, sperando che il domani sia un po' più facile. _
_E, last but not least, perché quando i pupi si addormentano subito e non siamo distrutti, riusciamo ancora a fare l'amore._

_




__Schelotto__ Martedì, 23 Settembre 2008 Grazie Cristy per aver dimostrato che "felici" può anche significare imperfetti ed ostinatamente ottimisti. La sua testimonianza è calda, fiduciosa, realista; ha insomma gli ingredienti giusti per descrivere, se non proprio la felicità da manuale, almeno qualcosa che le somiglia molto. Auguri _

_********************************************_

Questa lettera mi ha fatto pensare che ...nulla garantisce la scrivente che il suo compagno non stia vivendo una storia parallela.
Ma nulla garantisce gli/le amanti che la vita in casa non sia quell'inferno che immaginano perché la realtà della quotidianeità è appunto come quella descritta e nulla ha a che fare con le emozioni di un tradimento.
Ma chi sceglie di vivere da amante vorrebbe quella serenità della quotidianeità? Riesce a vedere in questa descrizione la vera vita?
Ma chi tradisce si rende conto di cosa sta sottovalutando?


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa, la prima cosa che ho pensato è che lui - così pratico e ottimista - ha una storia parallela!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa, la prima cosa che ho pensato è che lui - così pratico e ottimista - ha una storia parallela!


 L'ho pensato anch'io.
Ma temo di essere troppo condizionata dalla mia vicenda.


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Questioni d'amore*
> 
> *di Gianna Schelotto*
> 
> ...


 
certo.....è pura illusione pensare che è uninferno...se lo fosse e quando lo è le storie finiscono eccome con o senza amante


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*

Sai qual'é la vera stranezza? 
Che con le amanti i mariti parlino troppo spesso delle mogli e sia un argomento di costante conversazione.
Nulla é più sottilmente velenoso per un'amante che domandarsi se alla fine quello che lui ha da lei non sia semplicemente quello che vorrebbe dalla moglie ma che, per motivi assolutamente interni alla coppia, lei non é propensa a dargli.
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai qual'é la vera stranezza?
> Che con le amanti i mariti parlino troppo spesso delle mogli e sia un argomento di costante conversazione.
> Nulla é più sottilmente velenoso per un'amante che domandarsi se alla fine quello che lui ha da lei non sia semplicemente quello che vorrebbe dalla moglie ma che, per motivi assolutamente interni alla coppia, lei non é propensa a dargli.
> Bruja


 
si cara Bruja...ma da UNA PARTE DI QUELLO CHE GLI / LE SERVE ma non è il tutto....

altrimenti si diventerebbe partner ufficiale.....


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*e chi lo nega...*



alesera ha detto:


> si cara Bruja...ma da UNA PARTE DI QUELLO CHE GLI / LE SERVE ma non è il tutto....
> 
> altrimenti si diventerebbe partner ufficiale.....


Sto solo dicendo che certi inferni sono come le torte, ad ognuno la sua fetta...
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sto solo dicendo che certi inferni sono come le torte, ad ognuno la sua fetta...
> Bruja


 
CHE POI INFERNI NON SONO....ma servono a giustificare alcuni atti...


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*alesera*



alesera ha detto:


> CHE POI INFERNI NON SONO....ma servono a giustificare alcuni atti...


Certo ma come li vive ognuno, se non sono inferni, sono purgatori o al max un limbo sospeso. Sai io guardo entrambe le parti delle barricate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai qual'é la vera stranezza?
> Che con le amanti i mariti parlino troppo spesso delle mogli e sia un argomento di costante conversazione.
> Nulla é più sottilmente velenoso per un'amante che domandarsi se alla fine quello che lui ha da lei non sia semplicemente quello che vorrebbe dalla moglie ma che, per motivi assolutamente interni alla coppia, lei non é propensa a dargli.
> Bruja


mi hai letto nel penziero.

è solo ed unicamente cosi. sempre.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2008)

Per me l'amante lo hanno tutt'e due


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai qual'é la vera stranezza?
> Che con le amanti i mariti parlino troppo spesso delle mogli e sia un argomento di costante conversazione.
> *Nulla é più sottilmente velenoso per un'amante che domandarsi se alla fine quello che lui ha da lei non sia semplicemente quello che vorrebbe dalla moglie ma che, per motivi assolutamente interni alla coppia, lei non é propensa a dargli.*
> Bruja



Santa Bruja, sono certa sia assolutamente così.
Il coniuge di solito è meglio sotto molti aspetti dell'amante, solo che manca quella disponibilità emotivo - sessuale che solo ai primi incontri si ha...non certo dopo 20 anni insieme!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me l'amante lo hanno tutt'e due


anche!


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Santa Bruja, sono certa sia assolutamente così.
> Il coniuge di solito è meglio sotto molti aspetti dell'amante, solo che manca quella disponibilità emotivo - sessuale che solo ai primi incontri si ha...non certo dopo 20 anni insieme!


 
io non mi sento peggiore del ragazzo della mia ex....almeno non l'ho  mai picchiata!


----------



## Old pincopallina (5 Ottobre 2008)

*coppie felici?*

mah...già prima di sposarmi ero abbastanza scettica , poi dopo l'esperienza disastrosa matrimonio non ci credo più che ne esistano...
ora le guardo tutte con sospetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e il peggio è che mi sbaglio poco

cmq coppie felici in giro non ne vedo, forse ci sono coppie che hanno trovato il loro equilibrio, nello squilibrio, quelle che stanno insieme per i figli (e forse non fanno male)...ecc.. ognuno se la "costruisce" un pò come gli pare e come viene meglio

lo so è molto triste ma io vedo solo questo


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Santa Bruja, sono certa sia assolutamente così.
> Il coniuge di solito è meglio sotto molti aspetti dell'amante, solo che manca quella disponibilità emotivo - sessuale che solo ai primi incontri si ha...non certo dopo 20 anni insieme!


 
certo che no..ma solo perchè si è pigri, mosci, privi di fantasia, pantofolai, accidiosi....ci vogliono caratteristiche non comuni per saper reinventarsi..ma soprattutto lo si deve* volere.*

Bisognerebbe applicare lo stessa energia che si applica nell' esercizio delle altre cose...anzi di piu'...sarebbe come scrivere ogni giorno un capitolo nuovo anzi, un romanzo nuovo...inventiva, fantasia, energia_..._
io sono convinta che potrebbe essere cosi.

in quanto alla lei che scrive...no..a me non da l'impressione che abbia un amante.ma che sia triste si.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> mah...già prima di sposarmi ero abbastanza scettica , poi dopo l'esperienza disastrosa matrimonio non ci credo più che ne esistano...
> ora le guardo tutte con sospetto
> 
> 
> ...


e pure io vedo solo questo.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che no..ma solo perchè si è pigri, mosci, privi di fantasia, pantofolai, accidiosi....ci vogliono caratteristiche non comuni per saper reinventarsi..ma soprattutto lo si deve* volere.*
> 
> Bisognerebbe applicare lo stessa energia che si applica nell' esercizio delle altre cose...anzi di piu'...sarebbe come scrivere ogni giorno un capitolo nuovo anzi, un romanzo nuovo...inventiva, fantasia, energia_..._
> io sono convinta che potrebbe essere cosi.
> ...



Concordo... e aggiungo che qualcuno tradisce molto prima dei 20 anni di matrimonio... cos'e precoce?


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Concordo... e aggiungo che qualcuno tradisce molto prima dei 20 anni di matrimonio... cos'e precoce?


 
a me è capitato di incontrare chi tradisce dopo solo 1 anno di matrimonio!


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

​


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

*ale*



alesera ha detto:


> a me è capitato di incontrare chi tradisce dopo solo 1 anno di matrimonio!


 
anche io ne ho conosciuti....ci parli..e poi capisci il perchè...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

*Mari*



Mari' ha detto:


>


 
cosa volevi dire?

di avrecela fatta a dispetto di tutti?


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa volevi dire?
> 
> di avrecela fatta a dispetto di tutti?


Credo proprio di si, e me ne vergogno leggendo tanta sfiducia/tristezza in giro.


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche io ne ho conosciuti....ci parli..e poi capisci il perchè...


 
cioè???


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


>


Mi vergogno.


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Credo proprio di si, e me ne vergogno leggendo tanta sfiducia/tristezza in giro.


 
cioè farcela  fare cosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

Io ero convinta di essere in una coppia felice.
C'era fantasia, credevo confidenza e intimità ...mi mancavano solo dei piccoli particolari... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo non c'era entusiasmo nel fare cose nuove insieme e respingeva le mie proposte di qualsiasi genere dichiarandosi contento così (non aveva energia anche per il resto :c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ma nessuno ci vedeva né tristi, né distanti...
Per questo anch'io, come altre, non credo più alle apparenti felicità.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Credo proprio di si, e me ne vergogno leggendo tanta sfiducia/tristezza in giro.


perchè ti vergogni Mari?


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> cioè farcela  fare cosa?


A stare insieme all'uomo che amo e che mi ama dopo 25anni, ed un tradimento (il suo) sul groppone che me lo ha restituito migliore di prima.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ero convinta di essere in una coppia felice.
> C'era fantasia, credevo confidenza e intimità ...mi mancavano solo dei piccoli particolari...
> 
> 
> ...










quando ti leggo..e penso alla tua esperienza e la mia ..mi viene voglia di farmi carmelitana con le scarpe firmate pero'.


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A stare insieme all'uomo che amo e che mi ama dopo 25anni, ed un tradimento (il suo) sul groppone che me lo ha restituito migliore di prima.


sono contento per te che hai avuto la forza di credere e credergli!


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè ti vergogni Mari?


Non lo so Micia, a volte mi sento una mosca bianca.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A stare insieme all'uomo che amo e che mi ama dopo 25anni, ed un tradimento (il suo) sul groppone che me lo ha restituito migliore di prima.


e perchè questo sentimento di _vergogna..._è forte questa espressione_.._


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quando ti leggo..e penso alla tua esperienza e la mia ..mi viene voglia di farmi carmelitana con le scarpe firmate pero'.


Sì l'idea di non essere libera di scegliere come vestirmi è l'unica cosa che mi fa desistere da un'idea del genere...
Però adesso ci penserà la Gelmini ...non vedo perché i bambini dovrebbero coprirsi e le maestre no ...e le ministre?


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e perchè questo sentimento di _vergogna..._è forte questa espressione_.._


... piu' che vergogna e' imbarazzo/disagio a stare in mezzo a tanta gente infelice ... vorrei un mondo piu' sereno se non felice, e' chiaro?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... piu' che vergogna e' imbarazzo/disagio a stare in mezzo a tanta gente infelice ... vorrei un mondo piu' sereno se non felice, e' chiaro?



Stessa sensazione, ma non sei una mosca bianca Marì... di coppie serene ce ne sono ancora...


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Stessa sensazione, ma non sei una mosca bianca Marì... di coppie serene ce ne sono ancora...


ECCO! ... ora mi sento meglio.


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Santa Bruja, sono certa sia assolutamente così.
> Il coniuge di solito è meglio sotto molti aspetti dell'amante, solo che manca quella disponibilità emotivo - sessuale che solo ai primi incontri si ha...non certo dopo 20 anni insieme!


Non sempre. Io sono oggettivamente meglio ma MOOOOOLTO meglio dell'altra









(espressione altezzosa)


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ECCO! ... ora mi sento meglio.


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*brava...*



Pocahontas ha detto:


> Non sempre. Io sono oggettivamente meglio ma MOOOOOLTO meglio dell'altra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oggettivamente.... ma non é la sola visuale...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Pensa sempre che se un giorno l'ha scelta non necessariamente tutto quello che ci ha visto può essere sfumato.  
E' solo una valutazione che prudenzialmente farei sempre.  
Bruja


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggettivamente.... ma non é la sola visuale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti non è sfumato. Ha molte qualità. Ma meno di me. 

Vabene, so che è un discorso stupido, volevo solo contraddire un pò Verena.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Contraddici gioia!!! Sei la benvenuta!

Io non mi ritengo peggio dell'altra, ma sicuramente diversa. Insomma, mi è chiaro cosa ci ha visto (e non lo dico con spocchia, anzi, con grandissima umiltà, secondo me è persona di valore, in certe cose piu' di me senz'altro).

Sicuramente pero' l'ex - cui peraltro voglio bene, ormai è come fossimo parenti - è "peggio" di mio marito sotto molti aspetti...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lancio pero' una provocazione.

Il coniuge che non tradisce è MEGLIO di quello che tradisce (beh...si) ma in tale essere MIGLIORE non è forse aiutato dal fatto che parte da uno squilibrio di base della coppia per cui lui è piu' "contento" dell'unione e del partner, piu' innamorato, o piu' appagato dall'unione com'è, dell'altro?

Non so se mi sono spiegata...!


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

*in soldoni*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Lancio pero' una provocazione.
> 
> Il coniuge che non tradisce è MEGLIO di quello che tradisce (beh...si) ma in tale essere MIGLIORE non è forse aiutato dal fatto che parte da uno squilibrio di base della coppia per cui lui è piu' "contento" dell'unione e del partner, piu' innamorato, o piu' appagato dall'unione com'è, dell'altro?
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegata...!


Lui si sente soddisfatto ed ha meno stimoli alla trasgressione... certo sotto questo aspetto é vero, ma se l'altro/a non sente la stessa soddisfazione e completezza, chwe scelte ha? Iniziare un dialogo chiarificatore o... si compensa. E' una descrizione spersonalizzata e succinta, ma nei fatti é quello che accade.
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lancio pero' una provocazione.
> 
> Il coniuge che non tradisce è MEGLIO di quello che tradisce (beh...si) ma in tale essere MIGLIORE non è forse aiutato dal fatto che parte da uno squilibrio di base della coppia per cui lui è piu' "contento" dell'unione e del partner, piu' innamorato, o piu' appagato dall'unione com'è, dell'altro?
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegata...!


non credo sia cosi non pensi per esempio come nel caso di tradimenti lunhi che il tradito che capisce che qualcosa non va, proprio non ESIGENDO UN CHIARIMENTO si accontenti e quindi non rischiando è come se dicesse MEGLIO DI NIENTE? non sarebbe meglio un AUT AUT? o me o lui/lei? segno di forza e coraggio?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Ale non ho capito che intendi....non parlo del DOPO del tradimento, ma del PRIMA...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lancio pero' una provocazione.
> 
> Il coniuge che non tradisce è MEGLIO di quello che tradisce (beh...si) ma in tale essere MIGLIORE non è forse aiutato dal fatto che parte da uno squilibrio di base della coppia per cui lui *è piu' "contento" dell'unione e del partner*, piu' innamorato, o piu' appagato dall'unione com'è, dell'altro?
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegata...!


Io credo che mi sentissi più contenta di me e meno bisognosa di conferme.
E sì anche contenta dell'unione e comprensiva delle carenze del partner.
Forse pure un po' presuntuosa e consapevole della disponibilità per un'avventura da parte di tanti a cui non attribuivo alcun valore.

Non ritenevo disponibile chi ritenevo di valore in sè e gratificante per me.


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lancio pero' una provocazione.
> 
> Il coniuge che non tradisce è MEGLIO di quello che tradisce (beh...si) ma in tale essere MIGLIORE non è forse aiutato dal fatto che parte da uno squilibrio di base della coppia per cui lui è piu' "contento" dell'unione e del partner, piu' innamorato, o piu' appagato dall'unione com'è, dell'altro?
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegata...!


Ho dovuto rileggere quattro volte ma poi ho capito....sì, sono, d'accordo, può essere...ragionamento molto sottile...


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che mi sentissi più contenta di me e meno bisognosa di conferme.
> E sì anche contenta dell'unione e comprensiva delle carenze del partner.
> Forse pure un po' presuntuosa e consapevole della disponibilità per un'avventura da parte di tanti a cui non attribuivo alcun valore.
> 
> Non ritenevo disponibile chi ritenevo di valore in sè e gratificante per me.


Letto quattro volte ma non ho mica capito....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Letto quattro volte ma non ho mica capito....


 La domanda di Verena parte dal presupposto che chi tradisce sia scontento del rapporto, mentre per me è scontento di sè, è insicuro.
Io non sentivo necessità di conferme fuori dalla coppia per compensare mie insicurezze.
Anch'io avrei potuto trovare gratificazioni extra (nel senso fuori, ma anche in più), ma non trovavo interessanti quelle da parte di chi è facile trovare, ma solamente da parte di chi è molto difficile che ne dia. Non pensavo che la persona da cui avrei apprezzato qualcosa extra sarebbe stata a portata di mano...per cui ero appagata da quel che avevo perché non ricercavo quel che pensavo fosse scontato.


----------



## Old alesera (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La domanda di Verena parte dal presupposto che chi tradisce sia scontento del rapporto, mentre per me è scontento di sè, è insicuro.
> Io non sentivo necessità di conferme fuori dalla coppia per compensare mie insicurezze.
> Anch'io avrei potuto trovare gratificazioni extra (nel senso fuori, ma anche in più), ma non trovavo interessanti quelle da parte di chi è facile trovare, ma solamente da parte di chi è molto difficile che ne dia. Non pensavo che la persona da cui avrei apprezzato qualcosa extra sarebbe stata a portata di mano...per cui ero appagata da quel che avevo perché non ricercavo quel che pensavo fosse scontato.


 
molto bene!


----------

